# Baltimore, DC Massanutten...what to do



## davenlib (May 26, 2009)

we will be flying into Baltimore on a Wednesday in July. we will stay in Baltimore the first night, then one night and 1 1/2 days in DC and then on to Massanutten for a week at the Summit. what to do??

we have requested a White House tour for Thur. we are only in DC for the day really so what else should be do?  we have 2 kids (14 and 11).  With the new movie night at the museum out, maybe one of the smithsonians? which one? I thought we would try to Ducks tour boat/bus trip as a fun way to get a great overview. does that go to the tour of the unknown soldier? My kids HATE museums.. where did I go wrong? 

we will have a car so once in Massanutten, what should we see?  Luray Caverns?  any stops on drive from DC to Massutten that we should know about?

would love some feedback on how to maximize this trip....thanxx


----------



## Luanne (May 26, 2009)

The thing that is so wonderful about the Smithsonian is that entry is free.  So, if your kids get bored quickly, you can leave and try another one.  The ones I think they might find the most interesting would be:

National Air and Space
Natural Museum of Natural History


----------



## Big Matt (May 26, 2009)

Go to Air and Space, Natural History, and American History (recently refurbished).  National Archives is pretty cool also.

They would probably like the Spy Museum, but it will set you back about $18 pp.

I would also suggest the zoo.  It is really impressive, and could be something they'd really like.  If you have a good zoo where you are from, just skip it.


----------



## Nancy (May 26, 2009)

*Back from Massanutten*

We just got back from a week at Massanutten.  I thought we might get bored, but we kept busy.  There are a lot of activities at Massanutten (most cost money, so decide whether it is worth buying the activities card or not).  We did not do anything there, but went to the downtown Harrisonburg farmers market, the Dayton farmers market and the Shenandoah farmers market.  On Saturday, near Dayton, there were many Mennonites out in their buggies.  I've been to the Lancaster PA area many times, but never saw this many at one time.

We have a hobbie that keeps us busy when timesharing and this trip really was great.

Nancy


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 26, 2009)

I think it would be wise to skip the boat tour in DC.  It is totally unnecessary and a waste of money.  You are there for a short time and got some really great suggestions.  If you do any of those, your time will fly by very quickly.  You could pick up a "tour" trolley at Union Station.  It is cheap and you can hop on and hop off at most of the tourist attractions.  Arlington National Cemetery is really out of your way for such a short trip.  I suggest you go to the Vietnam memorial instead.  It is right downtown not that far from the Washington monument and reflecting pool etc.  It is very touching.  There is also a momument for korean war soldiers in that area.


----------



## EAM (May 26, 2009)

*Shenandoah National Park*

While we were at Massanutten, we enjoyed Shenandoah National Park.

We also drove up to New Market for a day trip to see the battlefield

http://www4.vmi.edu/museum/nm/index.html.  The film "Field of Lost Shoes" was very touching.  Some of the cadets who fought at New Market were still quite young, not much older than your children.  I also found the story of Moses Ezekiel quite interesting.


----------



## yumdrey (May 26, 2009)

boat tour is not a good idea, and July is very HOT.
In Baltimore, spend some time in Innor Harbor.
If your kids don't like museums, you can bring them to Lincoln memorial, Washington monument, Jefferson memorial, etc...
Luray cavern is nice.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 27, 2009)

*Baltimore - DC - Massanutten*

Welcome to Baltimore, Hon

Once you step off the plane at BWI (MD)
Baltimore Washington International Airport

Step outside and pickup one of the 
Black and Gray - Natural Gas Buses 
out to the new Car Rental Facility

BWI is a 15-30 minute drive into the city
Depending upon time of day and traffic...

While in the area
Be sure to Visit...

Baltimore`s Inner Harbor, Fells Point, and Canton 
and 
National Harbor just across the Potomac near DC


----------



## esk444 (May 27, 2009)

The White House Tour is going to take pretty much your whole morning.  I think we had to get in line around 9:30am, waited an hour to get through security, did the tour in about 45 minutes, then walked around the gate in the back and front for pictures.  

I would recommend the Old Town Trolley Night Tour.  It's not a hop on, hop off tour.  I think it's 2 hours, starts at Union Station and hits the Mall and the Monuments, with stops at the Lincoln Memorial and FDR Memorial.  Everything is lit up at night and it is much cooler.  

If you do that tour, you have an afternoon free to hit the Mall (museums or monuments) or do something else.  

I would also contact your representative and both your senators to see if they can set you up with a VIP tour of the Capitol, Bureau of Engraving and Printing, Archives, Library of Congress, or the Supreme Court.  They usually take you to places the public doesn't have access or let you skip the lines.

By the way, my wife hates museums also.  She usually takes her visiting friends to the National Zoo to see the pandas or Georgetown for some shopping.


----------



## esk444 (May 27, 2009)

davenlib said:


> we will have a car so once in Massanutten, what should we see?  Luray Caverns?  any stops on drive from DC to Massutten that we should know about?



Personally, I find commercial caverns very touristy and schlockey.  I would only bother if it is a rainy day and you are in the area.

I like Shenandoah National Park, particularly hiking up scenic vistas like Stoney Man (about mile 42), Hawksbill (around mile 40-something), or Bear Fence Mountain (mile 56).  All of those hikes are less than 2 miles and not particularly strenuous.  

I also like to go tubing  http://www.shenandoahriver.com/04tubing.html

The main attraction on the way to Massanutten is Bull Run, a civil war battle field and national park, near Manassas and New Market.


----------



## bluehende (May 28, 2009)

*mountain biking*

We particularly like the mountain biking and hiking on the resort at Mass.  If you want specific recommendations if you are so inclined let me know.

Wayne


----------



## hvacrsteve (May 28, 2009)

*I would highly recommend Luray caverns!*

Luray Caverns are some of the most beautiful caverns in the world, not only that, it is cool inside them, it will be very refreshing on a hot day, also the car muesuem included in the price has some of the earliest American cars ever made.  I am not a museum person myself, except I love the air and space, and I also loved the one at Luray, it really helps you understand GM and the real history of the American Automobile!
If your kids don't love it, let me know, I will refund your money!
Also check out Great Falls, MD side and the C and O canal.
That is really cool also.  I know those two places, I take our guest and every time they come back they ask to go again.
So guess how many times I have been and I still love going evry single time!

Remember, it can be hot and humid in DC in July! Waiting in lines is no fun!
Also, Arlington Cemetery is just right accross Memorial Bridge from the Lincoln, which I recommend you go to at night, along with the Jefferson,walk around the Tidal Basin and see the FDR which is on the path around the basin, It is beautiful and well lite at night.
The new WW II memorial is also a must see at night!
And it is cooler and less crowded at night!
They can all be walked, if you are good walkers in one evening, have fun!
Come back and see the white house etc in the spring or fall when it is not crowded and not so hot!
PS I have lived here for 36 years and I live one mile from the White House!


----------



## csudell (May 28, 2009)

go to the Zoo early in the morning!  the pandas are awesome to see, they are active, and its not too hot.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 29, 2009)

With all due respect to the zoo recommendations (it is a good but not great zoo) , I would skip it for such a short trip.  Your children (14 and 11) are old enough to enjoy what is absolutely unique to DC.  You are already on the right track with the White House tour.  Please take them to see the wonderful monument area which is absolutely beautiful.  Washington, Lincoln, Jefferson, Reflecting Pool, Vietnam War Memorial.  Throw in one museum if you have time. They will get great exercise because there is much walking (or running if you wish) involved.  Many people jog around the reflecting pool.  Come back to DC when you can spend one week.  Come during their spring break for the Cherry Blossom Festival.


----------



## Nancy (May 29, 2009)

*Video*

Once when we had company visiting about that age, their parents got them a tour video from the library.  The child watched, decided what she wanted to see and really enjoyed visiting what she saw in video.  

Nancy

ps.  I'm a big Smithsonian person especially the two History museums.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 29, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Once when we had company visiting about that age, their parents got them a tour video from the library.  The child watched, decided what she wanted to see and really enjoyed visiting what she saw in video.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great advice.  Of course when I grew up children of any age were not asked for their opinions on any topic.  We were expected to like what we were given - or else we were considered ungrateful.  It made for some horrible experiences but great stories.


----------



## laura1957 (May 29, 2009)

My grandkids loved seeing the Library of Congress - beautiful building!!  They had seen the movie (National Treasure??) so that is what they wanted to see.  My 18 year old really wants me to take her to see it this year when we visit Massanutten.  They grandkids were 9, 10 and 12 last year when we were there.


----------



## davenlib (Jun 2, 2009)

I am thinking that with the new Night at the Museum taking place at the Smithsonian that might help with some kid interest as well..

we are from San Diego so I think we will skip the Zoo and we have requested a tour of the white house from our representative so I hope that helps.. I love your ideas .. thank you..

keep them coming.. :whoopie:


----------

